

How To Eliminate Procrastination And Get Shit Done - jscore
http://www.mavericktraveler.com/how-to-eliminate-procrastination-and-get-shit-done/

======
billpatrianakos
You nailed it. A lot of this has to do with bad habits. I know I'm one who
will sit in the chair all day long and it really does me no good. Just
realized this too! I sat in my chair for 4 days straight and never took a
break and got nothing done. I took breaks and accomplished infinitely more.

But what I wonder about is what if you're not procrastinating and not getting
things done? I'm currently in a situation where I work my ass off but somehow
nothing is getting done. Progress gets made but it certainly feels like its
not nearly enough. I'm wondering how people who work but don't accomplish
anything can learn to get shit done.

